# Surf fishing noob reel suggestions?



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

I Just got a new 11ft bait cast surf rod and need recommendations for a reel to go with it. I was thinking Penn or similar but I don't know much about the bigge reels. Want to use 20lb mono or o with it to chunk some bait out in the surf


----------



## Fishhuntrope (Aug 1, 2012)

I have an ambassadeur 7000ci3. Love it. Its easy to cast and easy to clean.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

What are you wanting to catch?

If you're after bull reds, sharks, rays and other big boys, the 20# line is going to be a bit light. I know, I know, bull reds and big uglies can be caught on 20#, but you never know when a 5' BT or 100# ray is going to eat that bait.

Anyway, your target species will determine the reel you need.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

X2 on Bigfost comment. What's the rod line and action rating? Unless your 11ft rod is ultralight, it's probably rated for 25-40lb line. Aside from my 7' trout rod with 20lb line, my 10-12ft surf rods are all rated 30-40lb, 3-6oz lure weight with med/heavy action. Find a reel to match the min line rating that will hold at least 250yds mono or braid. That will get you out to the 3rd gut with enough line to spare to avoid getting spooled if you tie into a 20-50lb fish. There are many reels to choose from in this category. Personally, I use Penn Battle 6000 spinners with 30-40lb braid, Fin-Nor Marquesa MA30 and Shimano Torium 30 conventionals with 50-65lb braid. A low cost reliable option is a Penn Senator 113 (4/0) or 114 (6/0).


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

you want a general idea of target species and exactly the rod rating... the last thing you want is a heavy reel full of 50lb mono on a rod made to cast 2-4oz and rated for 15-30lb mono


----------



## Ser182 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am also doing some surf fishing up in destin in a few days and was wondering if a #12 test with 30 lbs mono or braid would be good to use? I have a 6'6" Allstar rod with a Daiwa regal. I like smaller rods. Any suggestions on a line setup?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

go penn jigmaster, skip the squidder


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Just got a used jigmaster for 40 bucks a few days ago and spooled with 30lb mono. Going to give it a try on Thursday in Surfside. I've always used egg beaters so this'll be new for me as well. I've heard great things about them so I'm going to assume if I have any problems with it, it'll mostly be user error.


----------



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

thanks for the tips guys. had to wait to get home to get the info from the rod.
Its an [American Rodsmiths TIS11H2 11' 2pc Surf Casting Heavy Line 12-30lb]. I would mainly be trying to target bull reds and maybe some small sharks but who knows what will bite while out there. I guess 25-30lb mono would be more in line with what I have and need?


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I like the daiwa sealine 50. Throw some 30 lb mono with 50 lb top shot and you are good to go. You can drag in bullreds all day and small to mediums sharks would be a blast!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

mario8402 said:


> thanks for the tips guys. had to wait to get home to get the info from the rod.
> Its an [American Rodsmiths TIS11H2 11' 2pc Surf Casting Heavy Line 12-30lb]. I would mainly be trying to target bull reds and maybe some small sharks but who knows what will bite while out there. I guess 25-30lb mono would be more in line with what I have and need?


With that info, I would get either a Penn Jigmaster (lower cost), or any of the Daiwa Sealine SHV/SHA series reels, in 6:1 gear ratio, (higher cost - better casting and drag).

I have the SHV/SHA 30 and 40 sizes. Both cast very well, with the 30 being the better caster. My next will probably be a 50.

Spool them with 150 yards of 50# braid on the bottom, topped off with 25# mono, and you'll have plenty of line to catch most of what you'll hang.

Don't forget the shock leader for casting stress, but that's another thread.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

what Bigfost said... I'd go with the Daiwa 30, unless you are on a very limited budget or just like oldschool/retro gear... you can pick up the daiwas on ebay for probably around $75...

I personally think 30lb is overkill for this setup... I'd use 20lb mono and a 50lb shockleader


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

jc said:


> I personally think 30lb is overkill for this setup... I'd use 20lb mono and a 50lb shockleader


I agree that 30# mono is overkill, but I have broken a few fish off with 20#. That's why I recommend 25#. It's a fair compromise and gives me a little more strength if I need to put extra pressure on something like a ray that's on the bottom.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

agreed, but 20 just casts so much better

these were 41" & 41.5" taken on an 8 year old Daiwa SHA X30 about 6 weeks ago with 20lb mono... granted, there was some pucker factor getting them over the 1st bar


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

jc said:


> these were 41" & 41.5" taken on an 8 year old Daiwa SHA X30 about 6 weeks ago with 20lb mono... granted, there was some pucker factor getting them over the 1st bar


Beautiful fish right there. I'm jealous. Would you believe I've never caught a jack out of the surf? I've caught them off of piers and out of boats, but never off the beach.

Congrats.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

justletmein's son Caleb caught the biggest one, hahaha...

they routinely raid the shallows at PINS right at daybreak and they will thrash anything in the water...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I didn't know AR made an 11' rod, is this new? 

Ditto the others, those sha's are great reels and a sha30 or sha40 serves well on the beach. If you're not specifically targeting shark 20# will bring in just about anything. I always put a 300 yard spool of Power Pro underneath all my reels first though. I run 17# on my 525 mag and brought in jacks and bull reds.


----------



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice catches guys.
*justletmein , I got this on a trade and posted everything that was on the rod. according to the guy I got it from, he is BFF with the owner(s) of AR and it was a custom rod for him. Ill post some pics later.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

mario8402 said:


> Nice catches guys.
> *justletmein , I got this on a trade and posted everything that was on the rod. according to the guy I got it from, he is BFF with the owner(s) of AR and it was a custom rod for him. Ill post some pics later.


ooooh juicy! I wanna see it!


----------



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

Those Daiwas are pricey on ebay huh? I see someone posted a jigmaster 500L on the classifieds for $70? this is more my price range. not neccesarily stuck on a new reel, just something to get me started.
thoughts for a rookie?
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=430461

Also, I notice that it doesnt have the levelwind arm, is this a make or break deal for yall or is this pretty common and you just guide your own string in ??


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

mario8402 said:


> Those Daiwas are pricey on ebay huh? I see someone posted a jigmaster 500L on the classifieds for $70? this is more my price range. not neccesarily stuck on a new reel, just something to get me started.
> thoughts for a rookie?
> 
> Also, I notice that it doesnt have the levelwind arm, is this a make or break deal for yall or is this pretty common and you just guide your own string in ??


You can buy brand new Jigmasters everyday for $55 here.

http://charkbait.com/cs/csrp2.htm

You should be able to find a Daiwa new for around $100. They are worth it.

Don't worry about the level wind. Before your first fishing trip is over you'll be used to using your thumb to level the line. It pretty much comes naturally.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I use 20 lb. test for bullreds. It whips them down pretty quick. I have caught 5 foot sharks with it too.....Tie a 15 to 20 foot 60 lb. shock leader on it and you will be ok. For me, that is a perfect set up for bullreds and small sharks. I have caught fish that I would have lost on that set up, but they were few and far between. I have heavier rigs for fish like that.

What I have found with the 20 lb. vs 30 lb. line is that it is best to use a breakaway style weight for the 20 lb. If it is anchored down with a regular spider weight, it doesn't take the abuse of seaweed and trash like the 30 lb. line can..... Letting it breakaway will save your line.

However, 25 or 30 lb. line will be fine as well. It may be best to start with that. The jigmaster like Bigfost said, is a good cheap reel that you can catch about anything on thats in the surf.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

mario8402 said:


> Also, I notice that it doesnt have the levelwind arm, is this a make or break deal for yall or is this pretty common and you just guide your own string in ??


I took the level wind off of my Abu Garcia 10000 and it casts a lot smoother. It's pretty common to have surf reels with no level winds.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DAIWA-SEALI...902?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257393013e

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Daiwa-Seali...754?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bed1e67a


----------



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. Lots of help.
Here's my goods:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a great looking rod. I had a 5'5" AR standup rod paired with a 12/0 shark reel with the same eyes and wrap, lived the flags. I sold it thinking I'd get another when the time came and never could find anything like it again.


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

mario8402 said:


> I Just got a new 11ft bait cast surf rod and need recommendations for a reel to go with it. I was thinking Penn or similar but I don't know much about the bigge reels. Want to use 20lb mono or o with it to chunk some bait out in the surf


If your new to conventionals check out Penn Squall 14 or if your rich get yourself an Avet or Akios Shuttle both have mags and make the casting a whole lot more fun.As myself i was able to find an older Penn 525Mag and really love it.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

WHAT said:


> I took the level wind off of my Abu Garcia 10000 and it casts a lot smoother. It's pretty common to have surf reels with no level winds.


Levelwind reels are for girls. Just kidding. I sold the only levelwind I ever had because it hung up on every cast I made. Like Bigfost said, you will get used to open reels fairly quick.


----------



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

jettycowboy, experience casting from the sand and money are definitely 2 things I dont have any of lol, avet and akios are out. looks like the jiggmaster may fit my budget more if I can work some funds around. Im keeping my eye on the classified to see if someone posts for cheap or maybe ill run across someone with too many reels that needs to downsize


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

If you want an old school maroon jigmaster 500, I have a used one I got on ebay a while back that ill never use. Its in really good shape for the age it is. Ill let it go for 50. Im in Pearland, and can meet you somewhere around town if you wanna look at it. You can pm me if interested.


----------



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

That's for the offer slim. I'll keep up in mind


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

mario8402 said:


> That's for the offer slim. I'll keep up in mind


No problem, If 50 sounds like to much, and you want it, make me an offer. Ill probably list it in the classifieds here in the next week. I need some gauges for my old tuck and gotta fund one hobby off the back of another, lol.


----------



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

planning ahead: does line color matter in the surf when fishing for bull reds/sharks?

I see they have big spools of bright green, dark green, clearish, and clearish blue. what brand and color are yall using?


----------



## ilikepizza5211 (Aug 19, 2011)

I use the bright green color so I can see the line.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

mario8402 said:


> planning ahead: does line color matter in the surf when fishing for bull reds/sharks?
> 
> I see they have big spools of bright green, dark green, clearish, and clearish blue. what brand and color are yall using?


I stick with neutral colors that disappear in the water. Bright colors too often get cut by smacks or other critters. I hate having a prime bait sitting out there only to have a quick run and my line cut 100 feet above the leader.


----------



## LD (Apr 28, 2012)

Fin-Nor OFS95, the king for me, drag is great, casts great, holds 500 yds of #80 braid + a small topshot of mono, a tank of a reel. Hard to beat. I looked for along time also and love my choice, I have it on a 12' Ugly Stick.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

LD said:


> Fin-Nor OFS95, the king for me, drag is great, casts great, holds 500 yds of #80 braid + a small topshot of mono, a tank of a reel. Hard to beat. I looked for along time also and love my choice, I have it on a 12' Ugly Stick.


Very pricey spinning reel at $185 but worth every penny if you can afford it. My OFS95 has 500yds of #65 braid with 100yds #80 mono on a 10ft Ugly Stick rated up to 40lb, 3-8oz lure weight, heavy action. It's my goto setup for casting bigger baits (6oz spider weight + 1/2 horse mullet) 50-100yds out to the 3rd gut. 40lb drag insures no snags - ever. It's a tank.


----------

